
Trueface VisionBox – State of the Art Computer Vision in a Docker Image - nchafni
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;visionbox.trueface.ai&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;trueface-visionbox<p>We built the Trueface Visionbox to make computer vision accessible to all developers, regardless of talent level and skillset.<p>Now anyone can get started running our self-hosted computer vision solution with one command. There are no libraries or dependencies to install. The Trueface Visionbox is an enterprise-grade turnkey offline solution that can be deployed in minutes.<p>With the Trueface Visionbox, you can run face recognition, spoof detection, weapon detection, age detection and license plate recognition all on your own infrastructure. You have complete control over your data which never leaves your infrastructure.
======
mrsareen
hoping to use this in near future, thanks for the share

